# NREMT CBT # of test questions pass/fall GRAPH



## master of disaster (Aug 26, 2009)

Although there is already a thread that has been posted with this data, I think this is a better way to visualize the data. 

Please indicate your answer below, indicated the number of questions you received and whether you pass or faileds.

I'll admit, I like statistics and having a graph makes it easier for me to digest.

This poll is anonymous.
Thanks


----------



## master of disaster (Sep 7, 2009)

bumpbumpbump


----------

